# Laufwersblenden Corsair 800D nachbestellbar?



## the.hai (2. September 2012)

Hi, 

Wie oben schon geschrieben, suche ich Laufwerksblenden. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit?

MfG the.hai


----------



## knapp (2. September 2012)

Kann man direkt bei Corsair bestellen

Obsidian Series® 800D 5.25" Drive Bay Cover - Case Parts - Parts


----------



## the.hai (2. September 2012)

Bei 20$ Warenwert nochmal 18,50$ Versand. Nee danke...

Es gibt doch bestimmt ne Möglichkeit die Dinger auch innerhalb Deutschlands zu beziehen oder?

Bei Silverstone konnte man Scheiben auch aus Hamburg nachbestellen.....


----------



## the.hai (5. September 2012)

keienr da?


----------



## the.hai (7. September 2012)

Keiner von corsair da??????


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (7. September 2012)

Nein, schon seit Monaten nicht mehr...  Kannst ja mal über die offizielle Seite den Support anschreiben, vielleicht meldet sich da jemand.


----------



## CSOger (8. September 2012)

Also ich habe  das 650D und noch 2 Stück hier liegen die ich eigentlich nicht brauche.
Müssten auch ins 800D passen...oder?


----------



## the.hai (8. September 2012)

Hi,

Ich weiß es nicht. Ich habe ja auch leider keine einzige Blende, mit der wir das vergleichen könnten 

Hab den Corsair Support noch am laufen, vlt können die mir auch Auskunft über die "Gleichheit" geben


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2012)

Nach Rückfrage mit dem Corsair Support...nein sie passen leider nicht


----------



## dragonlort (12. September 2012)

frag doch mal hier in Forum nach es gibt genug leute die das Gh haben da findet sich bestimmt ein paar die eine über haben


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> frag doch mal hier in Forum nach es gibt genug leute die das Gh haben da findet sich bestimmt ein paar die eine über haben


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/229503-s-laufwerksblenden-vom-obsidian-800d.html


----------

